
Programmed Deallocation without Dangling Reference (1983) [pdf] - mci
http://lem12.uksw.edu.pl/images/5/54/Programmed-deallocation-without-Dangling-Reference-I.pdf
======
mci
Using fat pointers and indirect addressing, the authors make free(p) set to
null not only p but also all the copies of p.

